

Show HN: Streetappy- Car Pool for India - chotachetan
http://www.streetappy.com/

======
chotachetan
A little note from the founder :

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ok-we-can-afford-buy-burn-
sur...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ok-we-can-afford-buy-burn-surendra-
shahi?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_POST)

Constructive feedback are welcome and the iPhone app is in the making!

